# Backround Tree Fern Panels or Coco Panels



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

Which one of these would be better to use as the backround of a 20L. I have a few of each that I could use for my false bottom 20L viv. I was thinking that If I use the tree fern panels for the backround I could use the coco panels as part of the substrate over the false bottom. Just wanted to get every ones opinion on this. Thanks again for the help.

Mike P.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

I personally really prefer the cocos panels-- I'm not sure if that's what you meant by the cocoa panel or not. Tree fern can be amazing, but I really prefer sustainable backgrounds like the cocos panels. I think they hold water much better and also look great. I have drip walls with them and also other terrariums just have them as background. Everything grows rapidly on them and I find them very easy to work with.
j


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

srry should have proof read it first but yes that is what I meant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

Yeah, I would definitely use the cocos panels then. I just use a small pliers to pull out a small plug where I want the plant, then I wrap the roots with a little bit of wet sphagnum and stuff it in the hole. It works wonderfully. Then when plants vine, I train them in position with toothpicks until they root themselves where I want them. The toothpicks usually discolor quickly, so you don't notice them. I guess eventually I could post pictures of some of my terrariums now that they're growing in more...
j


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Not much vivarium experience here, but I had read on several European websites that tree fern panels make better backgrounds because they do not rot as quickly as cork bark, and other materials. This especially true for wet-wall backgrounds. Not real sure what "coco" panels are. Perhaps they are also rot resistant. Also tree fern panels are expensive and for the environmentally sensitive types, they are supposedly endangered. I do know they are very popular with the orchid fanatics who use them as a substrate for the epiphytic species.
George


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I would go with cocos panels, for many of the same reasons Justin made.


----------



## nessus (Dec 10, 2004)

*Tree Fern vs. CoCos*

I am using tree fern panels in my vivarium. I have not used CoCos. While I agree tree fern is not sustainable (Bad vivarium keeper), it works very well as a growing medium for plants. Most of the water I circulate through my vivarium is passed through the tree fern panels. The rest of the water I circulate is used for a small water feature.

Reasons I like tree fern panels:
1. Easy to use.
2. Drains VERY well.
3. Natural appearance.
4. Easy to obtain.
5. Plants grow very well on it.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

So what are the pros/cons between using coco panels and coco bedding/silicone?

-Luke


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

The panels hold moisture a lot better, and are very simple-- you silicon them in place. The other way you can shape it as you want, but it takes a bit more time, more effort/mess, and doesn't really physically hold water in place. If the terrarium is very humid (which it probably will be), then it's not as much of a problem. I find with my larger tanks that the panels make things easier on me and the plants by being thicker and holding the water.
j


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Well i'm in the midst of planning a bigger tank and was planning on doing the silicone/coco bedding backing. Is there was of using the coco panels AND molding the backing to a shape you want?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

I'd been thinking of doing it for a little while, but haven't gotten around to it yet. I just worry about the panels holding on the foam. I suppose if you were careful with it, it should work. I'll consider trying it on one of the new ones I'm working on. 
j


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, ill have a waterfall and misting in there, so it will def be humid enough. But i also wanted to place some wood pieces into the backwall, not sure how that would work with coco panel. Hmm...i'll have to think about it. I don't think i would need the coco panel for extra moisture though...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

It's not that the panels add moisture, but that they hold it and make it available for the plants rooted in it. I have a drip wall in a few tanks with cocos panels and it's just great stuff. I am going to mount some roots in new tanks with just a few dabs of spray foam and surround the rest with cocos panels-- perhaps this will be more of what you're thinking.
j


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah that's what i meant, held the moisture better. What will you fill in the gaps between the roots and panels so frogs/ff don't get back there?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

So where is the cheapest place to get COCOS (notice the 's') panels?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Right now it's herp supplies (see the banners at the top or the sponsor page). Hopefully the price will keep dropping-- there was talk here a bit ago about a new design of them that would be cheaper. I'm still kinda hoping someone will make them in the US as it's so foolish to pay so much for shipping internationally.
j


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Tree fern all the way for me, but I am a biased orchid grower. First, it's cheap and durable. Cut it to the size you need and wedge it in as your background. No silicone needed. Leave a 1" gap between the glass and tree fern panel. I pour Supersoil behind the panel and pack it down. Dig in vining plants on top and let them grow over the panel. I also hang orchids on the top as well. Another strategy used to help retain moisture is rub Supersoil on the face or "showside" of the panel. Another good reason to use it is numerous tropical fern specie will germinate all over it to create a naturalistic look. Scrap pieces are great to use in springtail cultures too! I have heard that treefern is being farmed, but I will have to look into it more.

Jon


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

Justin,

I was the one who talked about the new cocospanels. I have heared from Peter that you have contact him about it. The new panels are realy nice and compact, and much cheeper.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes, your news was very exciting. If he and I can get the shipping down, it will be wonderful.
j


----------

